# Java 3D, JOGL, .



## Sonic (6. Apr 2008)

Ich möchte gerne in Java 3D Programme programmieren. Was soll ich verwenden? Welche Version wird weiterentwickelt. Welche hat sich bewährt und welche läuft stabil? 

Ich kenne nur Java3D und JOGL, welche sind noch nennenswert?

Danke JavaEngel  

P.S: Ich habe gerne auch eure Meinung!


----------



## Angel4585 (7. Apr 2008)

Ich weis jetzt nicht ob ich das falsch verstanden hab. Mir war so das man beide libs benötigt um 3D arbeiten zu können.

JOGL stellt dabei quasi den Treiber zum System dar, Java3D sind allgemeine Java Aufrufe..

Oder täusch ich mich da jetzt?


----------



## Sonic (7. Apr 2008)

Ich bin davon ausgegangen, dass beides unterschiedliche Bibliothekn für Java sind. Ich habe aber keinen Plan!  ???:L 
Ist die Entwiklung von Java 3D nicht 2003 oder 2004 eingestellt worden?


----------



## Marco13 (7. Apr 2008)

Ganz grob, und ein bißchen subjektiv-vereinfacht dargestellt:

JOGL sind "nur" Java-Bindings für OpenGL. D.h. man programmiert damit sehr low-level, praktisch genauso wie mit OpenGL unter C. Die Aufrufe sind (so weit es möglich war) 1:1 durchgereicht. Man hat damit für bestimmte Dinge höheren Aufwand, kann aber auch "näher am System" programmieren.

Java3D ist eher eine High-Level-API für einen Szenegraphen, d.h. die ganze Programmierung einer Szene ist eher an die Idee der Objektorientirung angelehnt. Man braucht sich nichtmehr zu überlegen: "In was für eine Datenstruktur packe ich meine Geometriedaten? Und wie speichere ich meine Textur?", sondern erstellt einfach ein Shape3D, das aus einem IndexedTriangleArray und einer Appearance besteht.

Seit Java3D 1.5 werden Java3D und JOGL aber irgendwie miteinander verwurstet - WIE genau weiß ich aber auch nicht, bin nich 100% up to date... :? bin auch nur gerade darüber gestolpert: https://j3d-core.dev.java.net/j3d1_5_1/RELEASE-NOTES.html#JoglPipeline


----------

